# Kohler CV13T hard to pull



## Bob O (Jul 8, 2006)

I am looking at a 13 HP Kohler and I think the ACR might be causing a hard pulling condition on this engine because when I pull the plug it pulls a lot easier. 
The exhaust vale does move a bit right after the intake valve and the valves are of the non-adjustable type.

So, does anyone know how to troubleshoot the ACR on these engines?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Kohler command engines have hydraulic lifters, if they set for a long time the lifters will bleed down and render the compression release inoperative. Usually running the engine for a short time will take care of the problem. The problem may reoccur if this engine is not run frequently.

Slowly pull the starter rope until the engine is on the compression stroke, then let the rope recoil back into the starter before pulling it to start. Be careful these engines have quite a bit of compression and can yank the rope out of your hand, and that can hurt your hand and fingers quite a bit.


----------



## Bob O (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks 30yearTech.

I did a comp test as Kohler recommended and it was with in the spec of about 65-85 with the ACR functioning correctly but for some reason it seemed to pull easer this time around.
I will have to check into your lifter suggestion because it did seem to pull easer and oil was coming out of the push rods. Thanks for that tip.

Thanks,
Bob O.


----------

